# Thousands of tiny bugs in my tank...any idea what they could be?



## mariannelev (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

I just noticed that there are a ton, maybe thousands of tiny black "spot-like" bugs moving around on my gravel, driftwood and background. 

Does anyone know what they are, and whether or not they could be harmful to my fish?

Thanks


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't know. Best of luck getting rid of them. Small aquarium parasites are hard to get rid of...


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

probably just copepods. nothing to worry about


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid question here: Do copepods live in freshwater?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> stupid question here: Do copepods live in freshwater?


fresh water copepods


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ostracods are another likely possibility. My local ponds are full of 'em.

Do they move in sudden little herky-jerky motions, or do they cruise around smoothly?

Smooth= ostracods, spastic= copepods


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

aspects said:


> fresh water copepods


 I did google it but I got cyclops or something.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

They are fry food.

In a bare bottom 15gal tank I left uninhabited for over a month I got a nice colony of seed shrimp. They where kind amusing to watch. All drunk like specks. 

Lots of things besides our fish live in our tanks. You just can't see most of them.


----------

